# FR: quoi que ce soit / quoi qu'il en soit



## Fiona588

Quelle est la différence entre l'expression quoique ce soit et quoiqu'il en soit?


----------



## gweched

quoi que ce soit se traduit par anything, c'est en général un cas accusatif (complément d'objet)
quoi qu'il en soit se traduit par anyway, c'est une locution adverbiale


----------



## Fiona588

merci beaucoup! est-ce que vous pouvez me donner une phrase comme exemple pour quoi que ce soit?


----------



## gweched

Here are 2 examples:

Je refuse de lui donner quoi que ce soit, il m'a trop souvent trahie.

Quoi qu'il en soit, s'il a besoin d'aide, il peut toujours aller voir ses parents.


----------



## Amastan

gweched said:


> quoi que ce soit se traduit par anything, c'est en général un cas accusatif (complément d'objet)
> quoi qu'il en soit se traduit par anyway, c'est une locution adverbiale


 
But is it formal to use "anyway" when you translate "quoi qu'il en soit" ? 

I found "quoi qu'il en soit" in a contract between two multinational companies, and I don't know whether "quoi qu'il en soit" should be translated as "anyway". 

Thanks


----------



## Falene

Amastan said:


> I found "quoi qu'il en soit" in a contract between two multinational companies


 
this surprises me, but why not, after all...

When "quoi qu'il en soit" is used at the end of a sentence, could one possible translation be "no matter what" ?

could you give us the whole sentence, please ?


----------



## mnewcomb71

Whatever the case may be could be a translation for quoi qu'il en soit.

Whatever may happen is another...some context would be helpful.


----------



## Fiona588

I would say that in english, the more formal translation of quoi qu'il en soit would be "nevertheless" rather than anyway. Anyway works, but is not the most appropriate word for a formal context.


----------



## sircrispin

Perhaps "regardless" or even "irregardless" would also work here.


----------



## adman910

This is an old thread, but I would like to stress that it is unacceptable to translate quoi qu'il en soit to "irregardless." This is, frankly, horrible English. The word is simply "regardless", no "ir-" necessary.
Just wanted to make sure no non-natives were misled!


----------



## Tim~!

I'm glad you posted that!

To learners of English: The words are _regardless _or _irrespective.  Irregardless _is a mix of the two that doesn't actually exist.


----------



## zappo

If I want to say, "whatever may be (= happen), let it be (= happen)," can I say, *(qu'il) soit quoi qu'il en soit  *or *(que ce) soit quoi que ce soit* and also *(qu'il) advienne quoi qu'il advienne*?


----------



## OLN

> I want to say, "whatever may be (= happen), let it be (= happen)," can I say
> *(qu'il) soit quoi qu'il en soit  *
> or *(que ce) soit quoi que ce soit*
> and also *(qu'il) advienne quoi qu'il advienne*?


1) Tes propositions ne correspondent pas tout à fait au sens, et grammaticalement, il faut dire "qu'il soit ce que/ ce qui", pas "qu'il soit quoi que".
2) Ta phrase ""whatever may happen, let it happen" n'est peut-être pas claire : _*it*_ a-t-il un rapport avec _whatever_, ou s'agit-il de tout autre chose ?

Suggestions en attendant ta réponse :

Qu'il advienne ce qui doit advenir.
Quoi qu'il arrive (ou : qu'il puisse arriver), laisse-le arriver. (pas terrible )
Quoi qu'il advienne, laisse les choses se faire.
Quoi qu'il puisse se passer, laisse faire.

Pour garder la symétrie, il faut à mon avis modifier un peu le sens et ne pas employer le _il_ pronominal :
Si ça doit se passer comme ça, que ça se passe comme ça.
S'il doit en être ainsi, qu'il en soit ainsi.


----------



## zappo

Dans la phrase “whatever may happen, let it happen,” le _it  _se rapporte à _whatever. _Donc, toutes tes suggestions experiment l’idée que je veux communiquer.  Je crois que je cherchais une construction comme: *quoi qu’il advienne, qu’il advienne* et, par conséquence, *qu’il advienne, quoi qu’il advienne *(sans ou avec la virgule).


----------



## jann

I understand where you're coming from.

You're trying to combine an optative subjunctive ("Let it happen!") : _Que cela advienne ! / Qu'il advienne !_ 
with an indefinite expression ("whatever happens, whatever may happen") that is built with a subjunctive in French : _quoi qu'il arrive / quoi qu'il advienne_

But putting the two together (in whichever order) doesn't really work, in part because there are two different _il_ subjects.  The _il_ from the optative subjunctive is specific, referring to the unknown but concrete thing that should be allowed to occur.  You're using _quelque chose advient_ as the base structure and the _il_ is the _qqch_.   But then _il_  from the indefinite expression "whatever happens" is impersonal (like  the "it" in "it's important to be on time"), from the base structure _il advient/arrive quelque chose_.  And because you have two different _il _pronouns, it's confusing when you try to use them together. I'm not even sure it's grammatically possible.

You  might (?) be able to combine the optative with the indefinite the way  you want to if you switch the vocabulary around a bit to prevent  confusion.  Native speakers, what would you say to something like_ Quoi qu'il advienne, que cela arrive !_

If  you're primarily interested in the grammar, then the particular  sentiment may be of 2ndary importance to you.  But if you are mostly  focused on conveying an idea, the English is actually a little  ambiguous, and this could affect the translation. 

Does this  "whatever may happen, let it happen" express impatience?  You don't know  what the outcome will be, but you want to hurry up and get it over  with.  With the exception of _Quoi qu'il advienne, que cela arrive !, _none of the translations mentioned so far evoke that sentiment.

But if your "whatever may happen, let it happen" is advice  -- "just accept the outcome" -- then OLN's suggestions with _laisser_ convey that idea.

And  if your "whatever may happen, let it happen" is an expression of  resignation, synonymous with "whatever will be, will be," then you can  probably use the expression _advienne que pourra_.


----------

